# 14" steel wheel question



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

did full size Pontiacs have a wider steel wheel than the gto rim ? how do you tell besides trying to mount it, whether a stock Pontiac steel wheel will mount on a single piston disc brake set-up?


----------



## dan woodland (Jul 24, 2013)

GTOs came with 14" wheels, larger Pontiacs came with 15"... Here is some data on them. 



rickm said:


> did full size Pontiacs have a wider steel wheel than the gto rim ? how do you tell besides trying to mount it, whether a stock Pontiac steel wheel will mount on a single piston disc brake set-up?










[/URL][/IMG]

This came from the GTO restoration guide.


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

In 1965 the non GTO LeMans and Tempest received a 14 x 5 wheel.
The GTO and full size cars came with 14 x 6 wheels.


----------

